# Home haunters bumper sticker! Check it out.



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I made a professional bumper sticker. I ordered a bunch. If i get enough people asking for one i will try to distribute these free. Out of the ghoulish goodness of my heart haha. They are all 100% legit bumper stickers NOT computer paper stickers.
Here's a pic..


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Cool. Very generous!


----------



## Halloween_Anna (Dec 13, 2011)

did you have it made at Cafe Press? They'll custom print a 1-off t-shirt. I'd take a bumper sticker if it was the magnet kind. They make those too.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I had a buddy who does these things for a living make it. Their not magnet. Just vinyl sticky classic style bumper sticker. I might look into the cafe press though for sure!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oohhh i like! I want one!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Just post if ya want one and once i get a good amount of people i'll post info to send me a s.a.s.e. and then i'll send it back your way free. Probably sometime next month is when i'll start getting ready to send em out.


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Would love one of these!! Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That's so nice of you! I would love one!! Thank you!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That's SUPER Cool. Count me in.... and THANKS


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

That is awesome Ill take one..  please....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Likey likey!! I'll take one, please! And even send ya a buck for your trouble.


----------



## OtisDriftwood (Oct 6, 2011)

Outstanding! I'd love one please!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I would absolutely love one! That is super nice!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Very nice. Put me down for one, if you could.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Gonna have these made on the 23rd! Then i'll post back with all the info to get one.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Sounds fun. Better yet, I will put it on my wife's car when she isn't looking.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The bumper sticker is so cool! If you have any left I would love one!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Sign me up


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> Gonna have these made on the 23rd! Then i'll post back with all the info to get one.


Awesome!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think next, we need Haunt Forum fuzzy dice for the rear view mirror.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I'd like a bumper sticker, but fuzzy dice I don't know


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Ohhhh oh oh oh me me me! Those are freaking awesome! I'd love to sport one of those.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

we'll take two!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Put me in for one also, if you don't mind. This sounds just like me.


----------



## Evilizabeth (May 8, 2007)

I sent you a PM about these, but I'll chime in here too. I'd love to get my hands on some.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How cool. I would be up for one (or two, I have a sis who would be beside herself if I had one and she didn't).


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow due to the popularity this is getting unfortunately i can only offer 1 free sticker per person. I will have them ready soon. I can make more if you want more than one but i would have to charge. Sorry guys/ghouls. Ill update more soon. Im thinking of starting a business with this. "Ghoulstikkerz" hehe.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Or maybe "stick'er treats". Lol


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

That's gonna be the first bumper sticker I put on my first car (When I get it)


----------



## emcee (Mar 13, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

The business ideas sounds like a great idea also.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hairazor said:


> How cool. I would be up for one (or two, I have a sis who would be beside herself if I had one and she didn't).


I would be more than happy to pay for two.


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

Trick or Treat!!!!. Count me in please. I would be willing to pay for it.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd like one, and would be happy to pay for it. Very cool idea!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

I would be honored to get one


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry it has taken so long to get back to everyone about this but plans to do this fell through. I got screwed on an order and just got so fed up I bailed on the project. I apologize dearly to all my haunt friends! Maybe soon I can kickstart this little project up again


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Looks really cool! If it's not too much trouble I would also like one. Thank you!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are cool


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I hate it when that happens. I've gotten screwed on orders too! I'll still be watching for updates!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Sep 23, 2010)

I would love one as well that is so very generous and kind of you.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm closing this thread since the bumper stickers are not available.



EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> Sorry it has taken so long to get back to everyone about this but plans to do this fell through. I got screwed on an order and just got so fed up I bailed on the project. I apologize dearly to all my haunt friends! Maybe soon I can kickstart this little project up again


----------

